# Problem with PC crashing due to GPU



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi,
I’ve had a problem with my pc where it crashes when loading into games with the graphics card R9 390.
When removing the graphics card and playing on on-board graphics from the mobo the pc works fine.
I built the pc myself back in 2014 and haven’t upgraded anything since.
This is the build:
*MSI Radeon R9 390 GAMING AMD Graphics Card 8GB
Intel Quad-Core i7-4790K
EVGA Super NOVA 850W PC Power Supply - Gold
Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7 Intel LGA1150 Z97 ATX Motherboard (4x DDR3, 6x USB3.0, 6x USB2.0, HDMI, DVI-I, DSUB)
Crucial BX100 250 GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal Solid State Drive
WD 1TB 3.5 inch Internal Hard Drive - Caviar Blue
Alpenfhn Matterhorn Pure Edition CPU Cooler 120 mm
NZXT H440 Mid Tower Case with Side Window and 4 Quiet Fans for PC - White/Black
Team Group TLRED316G2400HC11CDC01 - TeamGroup Vulcan RED 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual*

It has been kept well ventilated but I did notice it crashing from time to time over the last year. 
Only recently it just crashes every time I load a game.

When removing the graphics card I noticed it was very dusty so I gave it a good clean unscrewing all the parts and I also re-pasted the GPU.
Nothing changed. Still crashes every time I load a game.
It’s not only when loading a game… it also crashes when I have multiple apps open.
Everything on windows just freezes all of a sudden then it goes to a black screen and you can’t get it back without turning the pc off by button.

My friend says that this could be something with the PSU and the graphics card but I can’t see that being the issue? I’m not sure, I figure the graphics card is just past its days.
What would you suggest? Bite the buck and get a new graphics card? …

If so, based on my build what graphics card would others suggest?
I’ve been recommended by friends to go nvidia but I don’t mind – just looking for the best card available based on my build.
Please note I don’t really play any high end games that would require the latest graphics.
I play games such as valorant, escape to tarkov, csgo, rocket league but don’t mind slightly upgrading other parts in my pc to allow me to be able to play the latest games – if that’s even possible with my build now it’s getting a bit dated.
Would anyone recommend upgrading the ram (up to 32gb?) or some other parts to get better performance out of the pc?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can find one Overview Radeon R9 390X GAMING 8G, just go with what you had. Really looks like GPU failing


----------



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi all, Thank you for your reply. I'm bumping this post as I have yet to find a solution.

I have tested a new PSU in the PC with the g card that is problematic and it is still the same - so i am now sure the g card is dead.

I would consider a more costly upgrade but i dont see myself using this pc forever.

I would like it to last me a couple/few years and the only games i play are cs, rocket league, valorant, all which do not require a high-end pc.

I figure in a couple of years i will buy a new high end pc but as for now id like to be able to have a working pc that can play the above.

So I have started looking around at second hand graphics cards (exact same model as I had - R9 390).

I am following a few on eBay and just saw one sell just now for £150 (unfortunately i missed bid).

Ideally id like to stay AMD for this build since the monitor is designed for amd with freesync, however would anyone suggest or think I should go for a different graphics card based on my build?

I would also like to note that since i run my own company, i can claim the vat back on a purchase if the purchase is for a new graphics card from a shop - I mention this as it can make a big difference on cost.
However purchasing second hand does not allow me to claim back any vat back of course.

I'd really appreciate some feedback and see what other people think would be the best way to go about this?


----------



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

I would also like to add that I would like to be able to play Escape from Tarkov, which as far as I'm aware can be fairly spec intensive for a pc.

Might struggle with the R9 390... A friend suggested this AMD card which got awards for best old card of 2021 - AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT 8GB

Would this be a better option to go for or may there be another card i should consider with this build?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO, buy a new not used card.


----------



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

Corday said:


> IMO, buy a new not used card.


I just googled the product model of my monitor and see it says GSYNC COMPATIBLE.

ASUS MG278Q Gaming Monitor - 27" 2K WQHD (2560 x 1440), 1ms, G-SYNC Compatible, up to 144Hz, FreeSync
MG278Q｜Monitors｜ASUS United Kingdom

Based on the rest of my build (listed at the top on the first post in this thread) would you say that it doesn't matter whether I go NVIDIA or AMD?

If so, would you suggest 3060TI as the best purchase based on my build or is it too much compared to the build?

It would also be useful to have a few heads together on this before I make a decision.

Thanks so much for all the advice to date!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are sites that serve as a guide as to what computer parts are compatible with others. Builders use them, but also good before adding a component.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

sie:tomshardware.com heirachy gpu - Google Search


----------



## nwgilbert (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you for the further replies above.

I am still in a bit of a predicament over this and unsure what to do.

I was going to go for either a 1660ti or 3060ti but ive now found that this will bottleneck massively due to my current CPU (i7-4790K).

Please see the 3 card options I was looking at and the effect of running this with an i7-4790K.

i7-4790K with 1080ti - Intel Core i7-4790K Bottleneck GTX 1080 Ti? - CPUAgent
i7-4790K with 1660ti -https://www.cpuagent.com/cpu/intel-core-i7-4790k/bottleneck/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1660-ti
i7-4790K with 3060ti -https://www.cpuagent.com/cpu/intel-core-i7-4790k/bottleneck/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti?res=1&quality=ultra

Just seems pointless to go for something like this if I'm not upgrading the CPU.

Are there any other card options that wouldn't bottleneck so harshly, but still give good performance compared to my old graphics card (AMD R9 390)? - which may also mean a cheaper less costly solution?

Alternatively I guess the only option is to upgrade the CPU (and sell the i7-4790K), but does that mean I will need to upgrade the motherboard as well (Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7 Intel LGA1150 Z97 ATX Motherboard)?

If so, it starts to make me wonder if the upgrading process is worth it, in comparison to getting a whole new build. I can't really splash out for a new build right now but if the above is not a feasible solution then I'm not sure.

What do others think?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read the compatibility site or sites mentioned. You're only thinking of parts individually. In draw poker you wouldn't break up three of a kind to get some random hand.


----------

